# Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond



## Mumpitz (30. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mir gerne einen Überblick verschaffen, wie es in diesem Teil der Maas und den zugehörigen Maasplassen mit Fangerfolgen aussieht (Ecke De Weert, Herten/Ool, etc.).
Zwar hatten wir dort schon tolle Fänge mit aufmüpfigen Schulbarschen, die Entenschnäbel lassen sich aber dort noch bitten diesen Sommer.
Meine Frage deshalb: 
Wer von Euch hat in diesem Gebiet dort vom Boot aus auf Raubfisch geangelt und gefangen? Köder, Tiefe, Montagen, etc. sind heiß erwünschte Informationen und ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar, da das Angeln vom Boot aus in diesem Gebiet ziemliches Neuland darstellt und ich beruflich leider nur wenig Zeit in die Suche guter Stellen, etc. investieren kann. Ich hoffe zwar noch auf einige wenige Fahrten in dieser Saison, würde mich aber wohler fühlen, wenn ich wenigstens wüßte, dass andere dort in diesem Jahr schon  einen Hecht oder Rapfen (oder gar Wels) aus der Nähe gesehen hätten.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn hier reichlich Informationen zusammenkommen würden, da sicher alle gegenseitig von der Erfahrung der anderen profitieren könnten.
Eventuell könnte man diesen Thread auch mit der Zeit etwas weiter ausbauen oder vielleicht auch mal zusammen auf die Pirsch gehen (Kaffee hab ich jedenfalls immer genug für ne ganze Kompanie dabei  #g )

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Lachsy (30. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

Hi oliver

Die Zander vom Boot aus lassen sich zur Zeit sehr schwer bitten zu beißen.
Hecht habe ich schon 3 überlisten können, ca 66 cm. Wir sind bzw unser boot liegt bei "de Koeweide" und von Dort aus versuchen wir halt unser Glück auf den Maas-seen und auch der Maas. Wobei wir die Maas eher meiden, da wir schleppen und nicht mit den anderen Angeler in Konflickt zu geraten. Letztes Jahr waren wir im Oelderplassen unterwegs und da waren immer gute barsche bis 40 cm zu ergattern. Wobei ich einmal abends regelrecht das Wasser kochen sah, weil soviele Barsche am Rauben waren.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PetriHelix (31. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

@Lachsy: Habt ihr euer Boot dort im Hafen (Wessem) liegen? Wenn ja was zahlt ihr an Liegegebühr? Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Lachsy (31. August 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

JA unser boot liegt in "de Koeweide" Die Liegebühr beträgt 350€ für unser boot und Saison. Ist aber von Boot zu boot Verschieden. Vor allem ist es um die hälfte billiger als "hatenboer"

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mumpitz (1. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

Hallo Lachsy!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde schauen, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen dort noch mal auf's Wasser komme und vielleicht etwas vielseitiger angeln werde (unterschiedliche Köder, andere Methoden).
Auch werden wir uns mal nach Gewässerkarten umschauen, da ich in Ool zwar schon seit knapp 20 Jahren surfe, das Angeln aber immer nur vom Ufer aus betrieben habe. Deshalb sind mir die Strukturen unter Wasser völlig fremd und ich werde versuchen mir ein Bild davon zu machen.
Sollte es keinerlei Material zu Tiefen, etc. geben, werde ich versuchen über den Winter grob zusammenzufassen, was wir dort ausloten werden.
Ich bin überrascht so wenig Feedback hier zu sehen, da gerade an den Maasplassen viele Deutsche angeln aber es ist ja auch Ferienzeit 

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Lachsy (3. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

Hi oliver,
gewässerkarten gibt es. Leider nicht mit Tiefenangaben. Aber zb ist der Oelderplassen bis ca 40 meter tief (in der mitte ) Surfer haben dir dort reichlich gesehn. Dort in der ecke sitzen auch immer mehere Angler vom Ufer, etwas davon endfernt hatten wir schon eine schönen Hecht erwischt. Auch gut ist die stelle bei der einfahrt in den plassen ,links rum und hochschleppen bis zu dem badestrand. Auf ca 7 meter haben wir dort geschleppt und eingendlich fast immer erfolg gehabt. Ob Hecht, zander und barsch. Der plassen ist mein favorit. Obwohl wir jetzt immer durch die schleuse müsse um dort hinzukommen  :c 

Wünsche dir viel "petri Heil " beim Angeln

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kugelfisch (8. September 2004)

*AW: Bootsangeln an der Maas Nähe Roermond*

Hallo Mumpitz.

Ich bin seit ca 2 Monaten an dem Grote Heggerplas mehrmals gewesen. Allerdings nur vom Ufer aus, da ich kein Boot habe.
Mein Sohn hat dort letzten Samstag unseren ersten Zander mit Spinner gefangen, allerdings nur 35 cm groß. Ansonsten gabs bisher nur ein paar kleine Barsche und jede menge Brassen.
Dieses Wochenende wollen mein Sohn und ich mal die Ecke am Kraftwerk (den Molengreend) und die Gegend drumherum ausprobieren. Dort sehe ich immer einige Angler sitzen, wenn ich über die Autobahnbrücke fahre.

Viel Erfolg


----------

